# Many tshirts with 1 liter of textile ink?



## isaiassanchez (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi, I would like to know how many tshirts can I print with a 1 liter of withe textil ink. For exampe an area of 12" x 18" on solid bloc.

Thanks


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

That's a tough question to answer. Is the white solid or are you thinking of tones of white (gradients)? If it was solid, I could easily see 20ml of white ink per print, which would yield about 50 shirts. I've found that you can really play around a lot with the underbase and reduce your costs. I've test printed at $4.50 per print my cost and got it down to $2.00 my cost just by changing underbasing features.


----------



## isaiassanchez (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank JeridHill for your reply.

Yes its a solid block, thinking in an underbase for black tshirts.


----------

